# Transferring home movie to TiVo as .m4v



## jamursch (Apr 28, 2008)

I have ripped some home DVD movies to .m4v format and I have had some success in transferring them to my TiVo, but I can't seem to accomplish all the transfers I require up there. I start and see it transferring and when I come back later it is completely gone! I even updated to the latest version of Desktop Plus on Friday! Here's what I tried.
1. Delete all to make room in case it was a space issue
2. Tried both wireless and wired connection to router

I have been able to transfer shorter 5 minute movies easy but ones that are longer, 1 hour 50 mins, are the ones that start and get almost done then I look a few hours later and they are gone.

Is there a limit to how much you can transfer up?


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

jamursch said:


> I have ripped some home DVD movies to .m4v format and I have had some success in transferring them to my TiVo, but I can't seem to accomplish all the transfers I require up there. I start and see it transferring and when I come back later it is completely gone! I even updated to the latest version of Desktop Plus on Friday! Here's what I tried.
> 1. Delete all to make room in case it was a space issue
> 2. Tried both wireless and wired connection to router
> 
> ...


I am seeing similar mixed results.


----------



## bigbopper (Feb 23, 2005)

jamursch said:


> I have ripped some home DVD movies to .m4v format and I have had some success in transferring them to my TiVo, but I can't seem to accomplish all the transfers I require up there. I start and see it transferring and when I come back later it is completely gone! I even updated to the latest version of Desktop Plus on Friday! Here's what I tried.
> 1. Delete all to make room in case it was a space issue
> 2. Tried both wireless and wired connection to router
> 
> ...


I'm having the same results. At one time I had some success, then it stopped.


----------



## jamursch (Apr 28, 2008)

my TODo list tells me that the file was either corrupt or larger than expected. I have been able to transfer shorter movies over but none longer than 20 or so minutes. I had the idea to use my TiVo as a media center and rip my movie collection so that I can just transfer them to my TiVo and watch whatever, whenever but to no luck.

I guess I should just go to AppleTV for that?


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

jamursch said:


> my TODo list tells me that the file was either corrupt or larger than expected. I have been able to transfer shorter movies over but none longer than 20 or so minutes. I had the idea to use my TiVo as a media center and rip my movie collection so that I can just transfer them to my TiVo and watch whatever, whenever but to no luck.
> 
> I guess I should just go to AppleTV for that?


I agree. Apple TV is much more reliable for this purpose. Besides the UI being very slick, I can stream movies no problem. Hopefully Tivo will someday get to the point where I don't need both but its not close yet.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

For transfering HD m4v and mkv files, you really need to look past Tivo Desktop and try pyTivo. It just works. Not the most simple to set up but with the new windows installer its not bad either.

Once you get the hang of it, it works every time.


----------



## SubEffect (Oct 23, 2006)

jamursch said:


> I have ripped some home DVD movies to .m4v format and I have had some success in transferring them to my TiVo, but I can't seem to accomplish all the transfers I require up there. I start and see it transferring and when I come back later it is completely gone! I even updated to the latest version of Desktop Plus on Friday! Here's what I tried.
> 1. Delete all to make room in case it was a space issue
> 2. Tried both wireless and wired connection to router
> 
> ...


I am having the same issues. For weeks i've been able to transfer 3GB+ files (they are 1.5 hour m4v files) up to my Series2 box, but for the last 2 days I have been unsuccessful in transferring a new file that is larger (about 4GB) in size.

Does anyone know if there is indeed a file size limit? I'm on TD 2.6.1. It quits after only 30 minutes, which would be around 1GB so a size limitation doesn't make sense.

And please don't say use pyTivo. I've paid for TD Plus and would like to get it working properly. I may check out pyTivo but I want to use what I paid for (especially since I've had no issues up until now).

Anyone?


----------

